# Converting private jeep to commercial?



## bb12 (20 Jan 2006)

Has anybody every done this? I'm think of converting my private passenger seated jeep to a commercial jeep. I never use the seats anyhow which are always rolled up and to have them taken out altogether would be much handier for me. I think I have to get the jeep re-registered and re-weighed but I'm not sure of where to start or any idea of the costs involved. Is it even allowed?


----------



## RS2K (20 Jan 2006)

Why would you want to do this?


----------



## bb12 (20 Jan 2006)

The back seats are useless to me and take up too much room. I transport goods a lot in the back and would be eligible for commerical insurance from my occupation, but I just want to know what the procedure for converting the jeep would be.


----------



## delgirl (8 Dec 2006)

Does anyone know what's involved in converting a private jeep to a commercial vehicle?

We can't get insurance for our private jeep to tow a twin-axle trailer and the options now are:

-  buy a new commerical vehicle;
-  convert the existing PMV vehicle to a commercial vehicle.

Is it as simple as applying to re-register it, taking out the rear seats, and having it tested by the DOE every year?

I've googled and can't find an answer.

Thanks


----------



## Rois (8 Dec 2006)

You have to get the rear seats, belts & attachments removed. It will need a DOE test each year once it is over 1 year old. Have it weighed at an authorised weighbridge - the Motor Tax Office can give you a list of these. 

Complete an RF111 Form (Change of Particulars - from MTO or can be downloaded) to change the class from Private to Commercial. Commercial insurance. MTO will want to inspect the vehicle to confirm change of class. 

You can get a refund on the private motor tax if there are 3 months or more left to run on the disc. Also surrender your Vehicle Licensing Cert to the MTO and you will receive a new one from DOE in Shannon showing change to commercial vehicle.


----------



## delgirl (8 Dec 2006)

Thanks for that information Rois, we've been banging our heads against the wall this past 2 weeks trying to get insurance for the private jeep to tow the trailer to no avail.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (8 Dec 2006)

Why you would convert to a commercial is beyond me. You have already paid VRT on the vehicle as a private car and you will not get any rebate if you convert it.

Buy a commercial or trade against one. Converting does not make sense.

(BTW, any good Insurance Broker will get you insurance to tow a twin-axel trailer, once the towing capacity of the car is not exceeded.)


----------



## delgirl (8 Dec 2006)

Gone Fishin' said:


> Why you would convert to a commercial is beyond me. You have already paid VRT on the vehicle as a private car and you will not get any rebate if you convert it.
> 
> Buy a commercial or trade against one. Converting does not make sense.
> 
> (BTW, any good Insurance Broker will get you insurance to tow a twin-axel trailer, once the towing capacity of the car is not exceeded.)


Hi Gone Fishin', if you can tell me which good broker will get me insurance, I'd appreciate it.  I've been trying for the past 2 weeks with insurance companies and brokers and have been turned down in every case.

More details on the twin-axle trailer in question in this thread.

We have checked with a few dealers and if we trade in our private jeep against a commercial one, they have offered €5k below its current value.  Is it not therefore more economical to convert from private to commercial rather than trading in?


----------



## Gone Fishin' (9 Dec 2006)

What marque/model is the car?


----------



## delgirl (9 Dec 2006)

It's a 2003 Landrover Freelander, 1.8ltr petrol. 

It's maximum towing capacity is 2,000kg and the weight of the unit is 1,400kg.

With the insurance companies the problem appears to be that the vehicle is registered for private use and they will therefore not insure it for partial business use to tow a commercial trailer.  We have been told by 2 brokers that we need to switch to a commercial vehicle in order to get adequate insurance, i.e. 3rd party insurance for the trailer itself while in transit and insurance for the jeep to tow a twin-axle trailer.


----------



## Dipole (9 Dec 2006)

I would be fairly certain that an insurer will be obligied to insure the vehicle under the IIF declined cases agreement.
Get refusals in writing and then return to the first insurer who declined in writing.

You do have the correct licence which allows you to tow a trailer?


----------



## delgirl (10 Dec 2006)

Yes, have the correct licence and yes, original insurer wants 5 written diclinatures plus proof of public liability insurance and sight of the policy document before they will even consider quoting.

Some companies will not even give a written diclinature. We have also been advised by a broker that even if the original insurer is obliged to quote after we have presented all the required documenation, the quotation will be so high as to be prohibitive.

For this reason we have decided to pursue the possible 'switch to commercial vehicle' route as we have already spent the best part of the last 3 weeks talking to our current insurers, via the broker as they won't talk to us direct, and phoning around numerous other brokers and insurers to no avail.


----------



## sparkey (10 Dec 2006)

As well as removing the rear seats you must ensure that they can not be refitted. This involves welding the bolt holes full thus preventing refitting.
This will be checked by the company carrying out the MOT. If they are not welded closed they will ( Should ) not carry out the test.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (10 Dec 2006)

A 1.8l FREELANDER will not tow a 1400Kg load, it will tear the car to bits. My advice would be to sell the car and buy a commercial vehicle with a towing capacity of at least 2000Kg, something like a Nissan Terrano.

A Freelander 1.8 Van will be worth next to nothing and a conversion will end up costing a ridiculous amount of money.


(American spec Freelanders had a towing capacity of 2500 lb, i.e. just over 1000Kg. At a stretch the Diesel car might manage it, the 1.8l petrol definitely will not last long, it's a very weak engine.)

BTW, I'm not sure if you are aware of the horrendous reliability problems of the Freelander Petrol engines. Check out www.honestjohn.co.uk and go to the car by car breakdown tab on the LH Side, and you will see the litany of problems with the car.


----------



## xt40 (10 Dec 2006)

i agree with gone fishin. a freelander is not a real jeep. you should get rid and /or buy sometyhing like an old commercial pajero.


----------



## Dipole (11 Dec 2006)

You only need three letters of refusal from insurers.  You haven't even got the first yet.
The IIF decide whether the premium is so high as to be considered tantamount to refusual.
To get the refusals in writing you may need to call in to one or two offices where you'll probably find plenty of TAXI drivers looking for the same papers you will be looking for.


----------



## Dipole (11 Dec 2006)

You could get a servicable small van/box van based on a transit/merc or fiat floorplan for small money.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (11 Dec 2006)

You have to do that to qualify for a lower VRT rate, it's not necessary for a straight conversion from private to commercial. And, as this would be a used car, VRT qualification does not come into things.


----------



## delgirl (11 Dec 2006)

Thatnks for all the advice.  Have opted to trade in for the 'Disco' - apparently it can pull a Jumbo Jet, so I think it'll do the job.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (11 Dec 2006)

A sensible move. Best of luck in your new venture.


----------



## philincork (27 May 2009)

Hi, I am an ex-patriate now living in the Republic of Ireland. I want to convert my passenger carrying jeep to a commercial as the VRT for this vehicle goes down from 5000 euro to 50 euro when bringing the vehicle in from the U.K. Does any one know if the rules are universal for the conversion or will I have to contact the Irish department of revenue to get the details locally? I have not previously owned the vehicle outside Ireland and can't apply for exemption from VRT on that basis.


----------



## philincork (27 May 2009)

Are the rules universal or do they only apply to the U.K.?


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2009)

philincork said:


> Hi, I am an ex-patriate now living in the Republic of Ireland...


expatriate of what country?


----------



## Pulse (28 May 2009)

Try www.OGH.ie


----------

